# Pacific Rim



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Guillermo del Toro + giant monsters + giant mechs = movie of the year. I can't believe more people aren't talking about this movie, it looks ****ing incredible. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes, this looks freaking awesome. This is a great year for movies, there's a smorgasbord of summer blockbusters coming out :yes That's probably why people aren't talking about this one much though, it's being overshadowed by the all the other great movies coming out. I agree though, looks fantastic.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Its going to be badass, they're already working on the sequel as well.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

At least two of you have good taste.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Looks like an alright film. Although using GLaDOS' voice for the computers (or whatever the voice is used for) which are helping the humans is strange.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Reminds me of those anime cartoons on adult swim with the huge robots.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

BOAT BAT!


----------



## moomoomilk (May 25, 2013)

This movie looks so goooood. I want to see it more than Man of Steel.
Too bad I don't have the courage to leave my house to watch it. 
Or friends to see it with for that matter...


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I just heard about it today and this is my first time seeing the trailer....it looks amazing.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Looks like an alright film. Although using GLaDOS' voice for the computers (or whatever the voice is used for) which are helping the humans is strange.


Supposedly Del Toro is a big fan of Portal so he put the voice in as a nod to the games. I heard it was just for the trailers, the release will have a different voice.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

creasy said:


> Supposedly Del Toro is a big fan of Portal so he put the voice in as a nod to the games. I heard it was just for the trailers, the release will have a different voice.


Oh lol, I bet that will lead to some confusion if so


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Kojima approves:










I'm so psyched! Going to see it with my dad next saturday.

Everyone needs to go see this so Hollywood will learn to quit hashing out crap sequels and superhero movies. This shouldn't end up another awesome movie that bombs like Dredd.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Can't wait to see this movie, gonna try to go opening night. Also, yeah dredd was badass, but I think that had more to do with it showing in 3d in most of the places that it appeared at. I know they only had it in 3d where I lived at and I didn't see it till it hit dvd for that reason.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Giant robots/mechs are rarely my thing but I do love Guillermo Del Toro's work usually, and plus Idris Elba is in it and the trailer looked badass at the IMAX theatre when I saw it there (I mean everything looks badass there, but a bit more badass than some of the trailers) So I'll be curious to check it out when it comes out in cinemas here.

I also love Kojima's implication that giant robots are some kind of cultural thing for Japanese people so every Japanese person should see this movie  he's so un-apologetically fanning, it's great.

Not going to lie though, I'm weary plot wise. I know it will look spectacular but a lot of over-hyped Hollywood movies that have looked fantastic (original and otherwise) that have come out over the last few years have disappointed me greatly when it comes to plot...


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Sounds like a hand j you get from California to be honest.

I haven't seen the trailer...but eh might be cool.


----------



## EverydayBattle (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes, please. I originally only checked out the hype because I'm waiting for next year's Godzilla movie, but I suddenly got hooked and am going to see it this Friday (if my depression clears up)


----------



## EverydayBattle (Sep 17, 2012)

Jig210 said:


> Its going to be badass, they're already working on the sequel as well.


Yeah, but don't hold your breath. This movie might fail due to Warner Brother lackluster promo.


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Yup looks awesome will definitely see it.So many awesome movies have come this year and so much more to come..


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Not going to lie though, I'm weary plot wise. I know it will look spectacular but a lot of over-hyped Hollywood movies that have looked fantastic (original and otherwise) that have come out over the last few years have disappointed me greatly when it comes to plot...


Reviews say it's pretty barebones, and that's probably the truth. But what's to be expected from a movie about robots vs. monsters? This is all the story _I_ need:

Idras Elba: "Hey, we need you to get in this big mech and go kill monsters."
Charlie Hunnam: "Okay."

*cue 1 hour and 59 minutes of giant robots blowing **** up*

Yes, I'm a twelve year old.


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

It looks promising.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I hope it's good.

It's kind of like the movie version of This old arcade game called King of the monsters. There's no Mechs in king of the monsters, though.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'll wait and see, every one went on and and on about how Avatar was the best movie ever when it was a piece of crap.


----------



## Darkwindz (Mar 30, 2013)

Anyone seen the porn remake? It's called "Pacific Rim Me"


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Dissonance said:


> Sounds like a hand j you get from California to be honest.


You may have won the internet with this comment. :teeth


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Logan X said:


> I hope it's good.
> 
> It's kind of like the movie version of This old arcade game called King of the monsters. There's no Mechs in king of the monsters, though.


Ha, I played that all the time on the SNES as a kid. The sequel had a mecha-gorilla though, if that counts. :lol


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

So pumped for this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I've learned not to get too excited by great looking movie trailers. I really like Guilermo Del Toro but I'll wait for the first reviews.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks interesting. I hope it's more than Transformers vs. Monsters. I think superhero movies are worn out and we need some good monsters and aliens.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

So pumped, going this Saturday to see it. Gonna be badass!


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone see this yet? I thought it was pretty good, besides the acting. But a movie about giant robots, I didn't care for the acting. Was all about the action. It satisfied. 
Was anyone else really surprised by Charlie Day being in it from Always Sunny/Horrible bosses? I was and it was awesome! Best part of the movie for me.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Jig210 said:


> Anyone see this yet? I thought it was pretty good, besides the acting. But a movie about giant robots, I didn't care for the acting. Was all about the action. It satisfied.
> Was anyone else really surprised by Charlie Day being in it from Always Sunny/Horrible bosses? I was and it was awesome! Best part of the movie for me.


I thought the acting was good. I didn't even want to see the movie (I'm not a movie guy) and I thought the movie would be "meh". I'm not a fan of Giant Robots and Mechs, but I was very surprised, I loved the movie. The special effects blew me away.

And YES!! I was very surprised to see Charlie in the movie and I loved his part in the movie. He had the same charisma that he had in IASIP, but he was actually smart in this movie lol. I was sort of skeptical of his part after he first appeared but he grew on me and fit in pretty well by the end of the movie.


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

Jig210 said:


> Anyone see this yet? I thought it was pretty good, besides the acting. But a movie about giant robots, I didn't care for the acting. Was all about the action. It satisfied.
> Was anyone else really surprised by Charlie Day being in it from Always Sunny/Horrible bosses? I was and it was awesome! Best part of the movie for me.


I think the acting was good for the material, which was cheesy in a good way. Really liked the monster fight scene. My favorite robot design was the Chinese one, but didn't get a lot of screen time sadly.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Just got back from seeing it. Overall, pretty good. The fight scenes were well shot and the effects were good, but not as exhilarating as I'd anticipated. They could have been more inventive and extraordinary with the choreography and the jaegar's weaponry. Another problem was the soundtrack. I didn't like the main theme, which was oddly interspersed in the action sequences and took away from the tension. That's the biggest problem I had with it. Plus the kaiju theme; I know it was meant to harken back to old Japanese monster flicks, but I felt it clashed with the futuristic atmosphere and cinematic style.

Unlike most, I found the story and characters to be the most interesting. Like the guy above said, it was cheesy, but _good_ cheesy. I like that the personalities and dialogues were over the top and silly, it gave the characters more color and memorability and worked in the film's favor. The whole thing felt like an anime come to life and that's how it should be in this type of movie. Del Toro wasn't afraid to go all out and I applaud him for it.

I've seen a lot of reviewers mention that Raleigh was a lifeless protagonist but I didn't get that impression. Hunnam was likeable in the role and did well with the material he was given.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

thought it was pretty average


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

This was such a bad movie. I can't tell which was worse: this or Michael Bay's Transformers movies.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Don't leave before the middle of the credits. They stick a little mini scene in there. Pretty funny. The movie didn't take itself too seriously so it worked.


----------



## geodude (Jul 22, 2013)

I might go watch this by myself


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I laughed inappropriately at the title name. That is all.


----------

